# Superstar! - Late April/early May



## Greg (Mar 12, 2006)

Okay AZers - we owe it to ourselves to put together a late season Killington trip to rock out on Superstar. Let the discussion begin. A Friday is preferable for me...


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 12, 2006)

i am down though i'd prefer not to blow a vacation day on superstar and limited late season terrain at the mighty K, so i would prefer a weekend but i will take a vaca day if friday is the concensus.  i would shoot for late april, i doubt even K will make may this year unless things turn around quick.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm in, no brainer here  . Weekend is best for me as well, but willing to take a Friday off. Rivercoil, we were both there last May 30th. Any weekend will do, since I'm there most weekends anyway


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm down with this.  As long as my joint holds, i'm in.  Although i agree, using a vacation day on this might be the wrong way to go.  sat. or sunday could be the way to go.  Also, with the current snow situation, mid to late april may be a better target.  I wouldnt trust even killington to be open in may.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 12, 2006)

actually, i was there may 29th  but i think we got similar conditions.  i should be there well past their closing this year as well.  though with tucks closer, i may only make one treck down there for post season bumps and spend most of my late season earning the sherbie and GoS.  jay is closer too, probably another run at the jet this year when those lifts go down.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 12, 2006)

I was there the 29th and 30th. This may also be the year for me and Tucks.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 12, 2006)

word.  what do you mean "may be" ?  start planning!!  that will be a seperate trip event planning thread


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2006)

We've all skied late season.  I have at least 3 memorial days at killington under my belt. Other then that, i hope they dont groom ss wall to wall.  Usually they will leave at least the bottom half under the chair bumped.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 13, 2006)

I'll start going there in May, when all the local hills are down.  Sat or Sunday for me.  I won't burn a vacation day that late in the season.


----------



## Marc (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm down.  And I'd also prefer a weekend day to burning vaca time.


Who's bringing the tailgating supplies??


----------



## andyzee (Mar 13, 2006)

I'll bring a grill and kishka


----------



## Vortex (Mar 13, 2006)

I usually bring a grill and stuff like that.  I have hooked up the the Kzone folk before.  Quite a few cross posters and very friendly crowd in person.  Skidork and Tyrolean skier have alway made me feel welcome.  Loafer89, Charlie Schussler and I joined one together last year.  They had tarps up.  You can guess how the weather was.  Andy Zee has a nice grill and cooks a mean polish sausage.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm in.  Would prefer a saturday as well. I'm out on the weekend of May 6-7. May 6th is May Day (weather dependent of course) at Sunday River. But that is a whole other outing.


----------



## roark (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 13, 2006)

Same with me I'll be at May Day May 6th at the River.  I know thats posted on the site,   I will put that up as a trip and event later on.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 13, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> \   I will put that up as a trip and event later on.


  Done but feel free to add to it.


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2006)

Can't do a Saturday. A Sunday is a possibility...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 13, 2006)

i was on some pretty good pain meds last night.  let me try again with a clear head.  I'll do anyday, friday saturday or sunday.  It doesnt really matter.  And if we're grilling, throw me down for some marinated tips w/peppers and onions.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 13, 2006)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Done but feel free to add to it.



oops.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 15, 2006)

I am free April 22-23rd and May 6-7th. Hopefully Killington can hang on for that long.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 15, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I am free April 22-23rd and May 6-7th. Hopefully Killington can hang on for that long.


 
Rumors I'm hearing at Kzone, is that it will close by April 23rd. Ofcourse it's all weather dependent.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 15, 2006)

We will have to see.  If they close that early I may not be able to make a  trip to Killington this spring.  I'll just hike earlier than normal.  I'm prepared for what ever happens.


----------



## Mark D (Mar 15, 2006)

im open the week of aprail 10- 15th i have a dentist appoiment somewere in their tho.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2006)

so is this still a go?  I absolutely plan to head up mid week either next week or the following.  just weather watching for a warmer day.  Anyone able to take off on a day or two notice?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 20, 2006)

I think Greg is looking for a mid week thing.  

  I will put up a weekend event in May if that is an option.  I will hold off until mid April or so.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 20, 2006)

I may be able to take a day off, but Killington is a loooooong day trip for me, I've done it a few times, but it depends on if  the conditions are worth the drive for me.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 20, 2006)

bob, you are assuming they are even gonna make it until may   i think we should wait a little more before suggesting a day, but i think mid-april is a better time frame.  but if the current pattern continues, who knows.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree Steve, that is why I held off.  I still think they will make it.  Still blowing snow and no real warm up in the near future.  I'll take the positive outlook.


----------



## roark (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm out April 18-23 but could go any other time. But then again I'm not much of a bump skier anyway...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2006)

Roark we have to work a later Season SR Brettonwoods weekend in here also.  Maybe the 29th and 30 of April.  I'm sure Bretton Woods will make it and The River Always holds up well.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## roark (Mar 21, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Roark we have to work a later Season SR Brettonwoods weekend in here also. Maybe the 29th and 30 of April. I'm sure Bretton Woods will make it and The River Always holds up well. Fingers crossed.


 
I hope so!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 21, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I agree Steve, that is why I held off. I still think they will make it. Still blowing snow and no real warm up in the near future. I'll take the positive outlook.


 
I agree, I stated that I heard rumors saying that April 23rd would be their last day, but I think if the weather holds up, they will last longer. And if they don't, there is always hiking for turns


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2006)

Andy I read the thread on KZone.  Not holding you responsible.  I'm glad I got a look at what people were saying.  I appreciate the head up.
  Just hoping it lasts into Mid May.  Some day I may hike for turns.  When I hike I have changed my focus.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I may be able to take a day off, but Killington is a loooooong day trip for me, I've done it a few times, but it depends on if  the conditions are worth the drive for me.



then do a weekend.

Where in LI are you?

I'm in Merrick


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2006)

SkiDork you met him. He was there last year with me and his son.


----------



## salida (Mar 23, 2006)

Outerlimits has a hell of a lot more snow than SS does right now.

-Porter


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 23, 2006)

SkiDork said:
			
		

> then do a weekend.
> 
> Where in LI are you?
> 
> I'm in Merrick


 
I am in Lake Grove


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 23, 2006)

SkiDork said:
			
		

> then do a weekend.
> 
> Where in LI are you?
> 
> I'm in Merrick




I grew up in Seaford and worked at Newbridge Ice Rink (guarded the pool in the summer too) for years.


----------



## roark (Mar 23, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I grew up in Seaford and worked at Newbridge Ice Rink (guarded the pool in the summer too) for years.


I grew up (the younger years) in Huntington and used to visit my dad in Massapequa every summer.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 24, 2006)

roark said:
			
		

> I grew up (the younger years) in Huntington and used to visit my dad in Massapequa every summer.




My wife teaches in Massapequa.  Right by the mall.


----------



## roark (Mar 24, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> My wife teaches in Massapequa. Right by the mall.


Used to ride my bike by there all the time.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 24, 2006)

SkiDork said:
			
		

> then do a weekend.
> 
> Where in LI are you?
> 
> I'm in Merrick



Seems like some of us are pretty close, I'm in Freeport. We should go to hunter in April before it closes, or belleayre or both.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 27, 2006)

kingslug said:
			
		

> Seems like some of us are pretty close, I'm in Freeport. We should go to hunter in April before it closes, or belleayre or both.




I'm on the Nautical Mile often.  My best friend just bought a house on Nassau Rd.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 27, 2006)

When are we heading to K.  I need to plan a trip there and Tucks this spring.  both obviously have to be nice warm days.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 29, 2006)

Who is going to this? Do we have any dates set?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 29, 2006)

There has been alot of talk, but very little action.   I will not be making it there until after  Sunday River closes.  My hope is May 7th and and 13th.  We shall see.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm going 4/1, 4/8, 4/15, 4/22, 4/29, well you get the idea. :grin:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 29, 2006)

I hope to make it on one of those dates.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 29, 2006)

The 29th  looks like it will work also for me.
  Sr is Shutting down the 23rd and re-opening May 6th for May Day. After the 23rd of April it looks like K may be the only option with my pass.  

  So i'll be  at K  the 29th maybe the 30th and the 13th. I hope to go to Bretton Woods    on May 7th if they are still open.  If not I'll be Killington May 7th . 
 Again depends of if Killington is open also. 
 So thats why i have yet to put up a date.  I will be a the mountain that has the skiing the latest. 
 I plan of going to Bretton Woods some Sunday after April 16th with may family also..


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds like a plan, except the wheather is looking like crap, hope the snow lasts and they're still open :-(


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 30, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> I hope to make it on one of those dates.


 
I can make it anytime except for the weekend of the 29th as I have to work that weekend. I can take a day off midweek if the weather and skiing look like they will be better at that time.

ALLSKIING has kindly volunteered to pick me up and do *all *of the driving:lol: so I am good to go. (just kidding)


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 30, 2006)

kingslug said:
			
		

> Seems like some of us are pretty close, I'm in Freeport. We should go to hunter in April before it closes, or belleayre or both.



We go to K every weekend - have lifetime passes there.  So going anywere else is pretty rare.  But once everything else closes, we'll still be skiing and have great hospitality for anyone who wants to join us...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> I'm going 4/1, 4/8, 4/15, 4/22, 4/29, well you get the idea. :grin:


 
Well after skiing this past weekend, I may not make it up on the 29th. For that matter, Killington may not make it to the 29th.  A lot will depend on the weather and if there are many Alpine Zoners that decide to go up.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 24, 2006)

I plan on going on Sat for a few hours with my son.  We have a family event in Woodstock in the afternoon. I'll check in and see whats up.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 24, 2006)

I am contemplating going up for the day on monday to get a day in May, but it's a long day trip driving solo. I might try to hike for some turns at Belleayre later in May or ski Bretton Woods if they make it until the May 6-7th weekend.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah, I may still try hiking for turns in May. Best candidates would be Outer Limits or Superstar at Killington, OL still has nice cover. Or yeah, may finally get up to tux, depends on the conditions. This year I was hoping to make June, don't see that happening.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 24, 2006)

It's kind of retarted that Killington does not offer skiing at Bear if Outer Limits has good snow, they have a lodge there and can operate just the same as at the K base. But then again did anything that ASC does make sense?:roll:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 24, 2006)

i would have a hard time paying $39 for two trails at this point, especially given the conditions reports coming in from this past weekend.  i would be more than happy to meet folks for turn earning after the lifts close.  andy, don't count out tucks in june, there is still plenty of snow up there if you want to earn june turns.  you definitely won't be getting more than a few hundred feet of vertical at best, but there should still be snow in a month.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i would have a hard time paying $39 for two trails at this point, especially given the conditions reports coming in from this past weekend. i would be more than happy to meet folks for turn earning after the lifts close. andy, don't count out tucks in june, there is still plenty of snow up there if you want to earn june turns. you definitely won't be getting more than a few hundred feet of vertical at best, but there should still be snow in a month.


 
Yeah, I really want to get up to Tux, just not sure if this will be the year. Especially since my wife hurt her knee last weekend. Have a doctors appointment for this Thursday, hopefully nothing more then twisted, but we shall see. Did you see this report on tux? http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52021


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 24, 2006)

andy- i don't regularly review the posts at TGR so i did not see that post yet.  i skied GoS on that saturday.  i climbed halfway up and essentially had an "oh shit" moment while climbing when i realized that the boot ladder went straight over a section of ice that wasn't allowing for good step kicking.  i said to myself "what the hell am i doing up here right now?" and proceeded to find a safe place to put the skis on.  certainly was not a good day to be on the rock pile.  i remember thinking "things are probably ugly over in tux with the inferno going on."  sure enough, the avi reported mentioned dozens upon dozens of folks tumbling down the lip.  thank goodness no one was severely injured.  suffice to say, that isn't normal for tucks in the spring time... but you gotta assess conditions and be ready not to ski despite the long slog up.  yea, i was bumming about only getting half a run, but it just isn't worth it when things aren't soft enough for safe climbing.  here was my report from saturday:
http://www.firsttracksonline.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=2055


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 24, 2006)

SkiDork said:
			
		

> We go to K every weekend - have lifetime passes there.  So going anywere else is pretty rare.  But once everything else closes, we'll still be skiing and have great hospitality for anyone who wants to join us...



Whoa!  Lifetime passes?  How did you get those?  Did you have a connection to Preston Smith or something?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> andy- i don't regularly review the posts at TGR so i did not see that post yet. i skied GoS on that saturday. i climbed halfway up and essentially had an "oh shit" moment while climbing when i realized that the boot ladder went straight over a section of ice that wasn't allowing for good step kicking. i said to myself "what the hell am i doing up here right now?" and proceeded to find a safe place to put the skis on. certainly was not a good day to be on the rock pile. i remember thinking "things are probably ugly over in tux with the inferno going on." sure enough, the avi reported mentioned dozens upon dozens of folks tumbling down the lip. thank goodness no one was severely injured. suffice to say, that isn't normal for tucks in the spring time... but you gotta assess conditions and be ready not to ski despite the long slog up. yea, i was bumming about only getting half a run, but it just isn't worth it when things aren't soft enough for safe climbing. here was my report from saturday:
> http://www.firsttracksonline.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=2055


 
Smart man! Here's the avi report from yesterday: http://www.tuckerman.org/avalanche/archives/2006-04-23.html

Or a quick highlight:
*This occurred to at least 50 skiers yesterday as losing edges sent them falling 600 to 1000 ft down the Lip and Headwall. We treated 20% of these individuals with a myriad of injuries. At one point we were treating 5 patients at the same time, but people kept climbing and falling. Remember to give the current conditions a true unbiased assessment. Although you packed your ski's a long way to get into the Ravine be ready to hike them back out unused. It's just not worth serious injury or worse just to "do it". The Ravine will always be here and we want you to be as well. Be safe. It was days like yesterday that demonstrate the extraordinary contributions of the MOUNT WASHINGTON VOLUNTEER SKI PATROL, a group of Forest Service volunteers who love the Ravine and taking care of people. For nothing in return they spend their spring weekends every year to help you. I couldn't imagine working in the Ravines without them. Give them a "Thank You" when you see them.*

Crazy stuff, and no shortage of fools, I'm dying to get up there  Just wish it was closer.


----------

